# CZ 97b



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

does anyone have any experience with a CZ 97b? i have a chance to get a slightly used one for 350 bucks and i was wondering if it was a good gun. it looks alot like a 1911 with a smaller barrel. thanks


----------

